# marketing your brand and tshirts



## HonorableICE (Mar 4, 2012)

any ideas on how to market your brand or tshirt? how to get your name out there other than Facebook or youtube? how much do you think you have to spend to market your brand?


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

HonorableICE said:


> any ideas on how to market your brand or tshirt?


Try to focus in on your target audience. Who are they? Where are they? What are they doing? You need to have a presence in places where they can see you. If you let us know this info, maybe we can offer more specific advice on marketing ideas and strategies.



HonorableICE said:


> how much do you think you have to spend to market your brand?


Hard to answer for sure. Much of it may depend on who your competitors are and how much it costs to steal market share from them. Can your market sustain a new product in addition to existing products? Or will your audience need to choose between your product and the existing products?


----------



## tshtcan (Apr 10, 2012)

HonorableICE said:


> any ideas on how to market your brand or tshirt? how to get your name out there other than Facebook or youtube? how much do you think you have to spend to market your brand?


SEO or Search engine optimization could be a way of spreading the word about your website. Most people visit search engines for things they are looking for and good amount of seo can help your site to rank well in search results and get good amount of traffic.


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

HonorableICE said:


> any ideas on how to market your brand or tshirt? how to get your name out there other than Facebook or youtube? how much do you think you have to spend to market your brand?


Let me know which type of business you want to make brand? is this online t shirts business or offline ? if online then you need social media on priority then SEO of your site, if its offline then you need to print stickers, bumper stickers, banners etc to advertise your business and make it brand. This is pretty difficult and time consuming but you need to held till you got your comapny a brand.


----------



## HonorableICE (Mar 4, 2012)

kimura-mma said:


> Try to focus in on your target audience. Who are they? Where are they? What are they doing? You need to have a presence in places where they can see you. If you let us know this info, maybe we can offer more specific advice on marketing ideas and strategies.


my target will be toward the hip hop and urban culture. Gritty but sylish.


----------



## HonorableICE (Mar 4, 2012)

printingray said:


> Let me know which type of business you want to make brand? is this online t shirts business or offline ? if online then you need social media on priority then SEO of your site, if its offline then you need to print stickers, bumper stickers, banners etc to advertise your business and make it brand. This is pretty difficult and time consuming but you need to held till you got your comapny a brand.


i would rather sell offline, and at local urban stores in NYC....do you know any sites to make my own stickers and/or pins?


----------



## rottonrabbit (Oct 1, 2007)

Me personally, I use YouTube. I have over a hundred videos of me making my illustrations. I get paid by YouTube, get an audience/followers, fan base, and sell my shirts.


----------



## KujiShop (Jun 12, 2012)

HonorableICE said:


> my target will be toward the hip hop and urban culture. Gritty but sylish.


We've found that gorilla marketing for offline works best. Particularly if you are selling something gritty/urban.

Have a look at different methods of gorilla marketing, they can be very useful, especially with a small budget.


----------



## 3PCEO (May 15, 2012)

Its "guerilla" marketing as in guerilla warfare unless you're trying to market to gorillas specifically. Tough market to break into.


----------



## jkewl99 (Feb 9, 2012)

3PCEO said:


> Its "guerilla" marketing as in guerilla warfare unless you're trying to market to gorillas specifically. Tough market to break into.


Glad some people have a sense of humor  Yeah i was kind of wondering about that myself.


----------



## Fixico (Dec 3, 2011)

How do you market to gorillas?
I find it completely indecent the way they're just out there. That much body hair... Gross! They need t-shirts. George's lil pal had the right idea, but no taste...


----------



## KujiShop (Jun 12, 2012)

Haha! Yes, of course we mean GUERILLA marketing.  Let us know how you get on...


----------

